# Bay Bridge Striper – Redfish Catches (July 10, 2011)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Redfish and I fished Bay Bridge, MD for striper on July 10th. I started to fish hours before Redfish arrived. While waiting for Redfish, I caught 4 big spot and a small white perch on Fish-Bites. Later I gave up live-lining because I thought the bait were too big for summer striper I witnessed a guy catching 3 striper at 17-23" for 2 hours. He went back and forth many pilings. I thought he was darn good until Redfish came. Red fish caught many striper (about 10). Few times while I pointed the camera to him with anticipation of the hook up, he actually set the hook. Watching him catching striper while anticipating his next hook up was more entertaining than my fishing.

<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/o2ca0F8ljb4?version=3" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" width="800" height="500">


Thanks,
Joe


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

Awesome video recap of a great day on the water. Looks like Redfish put on a jigging clinic that day. I feel you on the Toadfish. I mush have caught 10 of those jigging a gulp jerk shad my last trip to Solomons.


----------



## redfish12 (Aug 7, 2010)

It was my fault I told him we would go live-lining and then brought the jig stuff instead! I think the rod plays a big part in bkds, Joe had many bites that he barely missed bc the rod was too flexible I think. Next time I'm going to be the one getting the clinic, which is usually how it goes when I fish with him! 

Here's the other side, I don't have a way of editing movies and I don't have a camera mount yet so I need to work on something.


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Great report from the both of you guys Joe and Mike


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Redfish,
I just came back from Virginia Beach, after attending one (MARINE) of my sons event. I stopped by Bass Pro in Hampton and bought two of 6' BassPro MH action IM6 rods ($34.99 each). My wife approved the purchase because she saw you in action on the video when I put together.
I blamed the rods.

Anyway,
You teach me how to catch fish . I wil teach you how to take video.

joe


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great videos guys


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Great vids and great fishing! 

Joe,
I am addicted to those BP rods... I got 4 of them! Can't go wrong with them! 

MYT


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Myt,
I agree. I think Bass Pro Graphite Series (GS) IM6 rods are poorman's Carrot Sticks. The GS muskie versions (6'3" and 7") were great rods for Tautog. I am planning to take the muskie rods for sheepshead soon. 

joe


----------



## GotchaShark (Jul 8, 2011)

Do you think a sit in kayak would work there too? 

Like this one 
http://www.amazon.com/Old-Town-10-Feet-6-Inch-Recreational/dp/B004RMDN9M/ref=sr_1_2?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1310952035&sr=1-2.

Which kayak did you use? Thanks.


----------

